# Help with error message



## Scott Bushey (Nov 21, 2004)

Does anyone know how to rectify this error message? I don't know if it is a IE error or windows....

I keep getting this from time to time:

A runtime error has occured. 
Do you wish to debug?
yes no
Line 35
Error: Object expected

When I click yes, it doen't seem to finish what it intended to complete...........

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 21, 2004)

Scott,

It has to do with the html code on the web page you are visiting. There are no ramifications (that I know of) to that. The best thing to do is to go to the Advanced preferences tab in Internet Options and to click "disable script debugging" (both boxes) and to uncheck "display all script notification errors"

that should do the trick


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 21, 2004)

Buy a new Computer. That will fix it. 

Try doing a system restore from a date before it started showing the runtime error. That is what I did. It worked for me. I would wait to see if someone else has a better solution first.
Randy

Fred Knows what it is. Cool! He posted before I did. 

[Edited on 11-22-2004 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Fred.
Randy,
I tried that; thanks though.....


----------

